# How to configure NeoGrub Bootloader for multiple boot with vista, xp and ubuntu



## ravikanth (Dec 18, 2008)

I have vista and xp installed in dual boot. Now i installed ubuntu, after restaring the system, I did'nt get any boot option for ubuntu.
I installed EasyBCD and enabled NeoGrub Bootloader.  I can see NeoGrub Bootloader in boot options now during startup. 
Now some1 please tell me how to configure the NeoGrub Bootloader to boot ubuntu.


----------



## ravikanth (Dec 20, 2008)

Any linux freaks out there???? Please help me


----------



## hg2051 (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess all Linux releases are made to kill Windows.  [There could be a something reasonable for that:Microsift "closed" so much and unjustifiedly added all those "security patches" (how many need them?!) after Windows after 3.11., that CPU and RAM usage become ridiculously huge  As a consequence, Linuxs come back to Earth like old MS-DOS or Windows 3.11. But there are so many software releases made to work only on recent Windows platforms, that "killing" them without proposing all the equivalents is not elegant (neither useful, nor "moral").]  So it seems wise to abandon dual-boot on Windows and Linux.  For professional use, where the amount of RAM used by Windows Vista (even XP) is not justified, put Linux on another PC. Then install your professional applications (Matlab,MathCad, Autodesks, etc).


----------

